# Question for Eric/Mike



## Clair (Sep 16, 2000)

Hi Eric / Mike,What is the position with regards listening to two different hypnotherapy tapes?I'm currently on day 27 (yes - I fell off a few times) of my IBS hypnotherapy tapes, but I've also ordered one of your other hypnotherapy tapes...which I am eagerly awaiting







Is it better to continue with one and finish that and then start the second one or can they run concurrently? (By that I don't mean literally at the same time - that would be weird







)Clair







p.s. I can listen to the music ones though can't I?


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Clair, I would finnish the IBS audio program before starting on a new tape. The music is okay, but you want the maximum benefit from the 100 program and for it to sink in and settle, before starting a new one which you will want to sink in an settle without sendinng to much information to the brain at once.Glad your looking forward to your new ones.







------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## AZmom1 (Dec 6, 1999)

I agree with Eric. Probably best to fix one problem at a time.







AZ


----------

